# New and motorhomeless



## Tigatigatiger (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi All

Joined this site for advice on buying and then enjoying our motorhome.

We live in Oxfordshire but are both from the North East, we have a 33 yr old Eriba caravan, but feel the time is right to buy a motorhome. 

Had our hearts set on a van conversion, but as hubby is a 18 stone exrugby player he can't fit in the loos/shower of any conversion we like or can afford. So now we have started all over again, this time a low profile coach built. Very nearly bought a Roller Team on saturday, but feel it's not quite the right van for us, on a 2 litre fiat so thought it maybe a little underpowered? saying that didn't take for a test run. 

May look at a Chausson this weekend? Also like the look of a Lunar. We will not be buying new! (I am from Yorkshire!) looking around the 20K mark maybe a little more for the right van (do you call them vans??)

We are after a fixed bed, good loo/shower as we plan to "wild camp" as much as poss, good size fridge for drinkies, small oven, more than 2 burners, good for all year round use. Would be good to have extra seat belted seats for my stepson once a year, plus to strap the dogs in.

So far on our to consider list-Lunar Pinnacle, Chausson Flash 02-older type of this motorhome, Roller Team 200 (but not without fixed bed), Joint??

Any suggestions, advice gratefully read.

Thankyou in advance

Paula

P.S My sister is looking for a 2006 or younger Auto Trail 640G.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Paula - sorry cant help towards your request as we are VW fans but we would like to welcome you to the site and I am sure somebody will be on-line soon to help with your "wish list" we are a good bunch realy even if we are wildies at heart. Hope you realise your dreah real soon and we will see you on the road.

info on http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html

Photographs http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Guernsey Donkey

Living in the Western Isles of Scotland


----------



## Barbt (Sep 29, 2009)

We bought an Autocruise last year - it's brilliant.  There are no fixed beds and the loo/shower is fairly small but my husband is big and so far hasn't got stuck in there!.  It only takes 3 minutes to pull the sofas out to make the bed up.

We have two seat belts in the back for the grandchildren, and they can sleep in the overhead bunks.

We have a full sized oven / cooker which is great in the winter for jacket spuds and pies.

The tank doesn't carry a lot of water but we just take a spare water carrier with us.

The leisure battery is pretty good, we wild camp for 3 weeks without any problem.

In the winter we're perfectly warm.   The blown air heating gobbles up the battery fairly quickly but we actually only used it for a short time each day because by the time we'd had the oven on the van was very warm  and stayed warm for the night and we didn't need any extra heating.

Driving it is great, no problem up steep hills in Wales and Scotland.

Marquis do a good range in Autocruise,  we didn't get ours there but have looked at their showroom online.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 29, 2009)

I told you somebody would be along soon - did I not. LOL

5 min to be exact - not bad eh.


----------



## maingate (Sep 29, 2009)

Tigatigatiger said:


> Hi All
> 
> Joined this site for advice on buying and then enjoying our motorhome.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome Paula.

I will not take umbrage at a Yorkshire lass saying she is from the North East. Normally I would but I am too old to take on ex rugby players of any size.

You will find that most motorhomes skimp a bit on shower rooms but as layouts can vary, my advice is to go to a large dealership and look at as many vans as possible. Nobody has the perfect van but most have bought the one that ticked the most boxes. There is the last big show of the year coming up somewhere, Shepton Mallet is it? Somebody will correct me if I am wrong. They are good places to visit and should be lots of bargains on offer.

Best of luck.

Work out how often you will use it and what you will use it for. Get the biggest one you can afford if you are spending a lot of time in it.


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Paula and glad to have you with us,
Firstly pick the right van the first time,Take your time and look round 
20k plus is alot of cash if it dont suit you ( But remember if you buy from a dealer and paying cash you could get at least 3k off
We  have an autotrail 696g rear fixed bed with garage Big enough to put all your gear in and the dog ,central dining area with side facing seats so no need for seat belts,Full size oven 3 burner gas 1 electric plus grill,
I am 6"2 and the shower toilet as ample space ,
Blown air heating.
2.8 turbo diesle engine Plenty of power.
But as i said take your time and pick the right van the first time .
Best of luck Wendy & Keith.


----------



## Nosha (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi,
We have a Chausson Welcome 70 with the 2.8JDI, it was the smallest low profile we could find with a permanant double bed. Had it from new and apart from silly things on delivery, like the rear speakers not being connected, no fuse in the interior light circuit and TV booster box plugged in wrong way round it's been perfect!
RDH supplied it, good price but crap service, Midland Int' now do the habitation check (less than half the price of RDH and far better service).
Good luck with your search, layouts are SO personal!!
P.S. I'm 6' 1" and never found a van conversion that had a long enough bed!! DO have a lie down on the beds!!


----------



## Firefox (Sep 29, 2009)

> May look at a Chausson this weekend...



I like the Chausson Flash 02. Almost bought one a couple of years back, they are great value for money.

What put me off slightly is the kitchen is right next to the dinette. I don't like preparing meals with everyone watching closely, I don't think many people do. Also I don't think that has an oven like many of the continentals. It wasn't on my list of requirements, but you mentioned it.

Another thing with the longitudinal double bed is the shower is squeezed in next to it. I spent 10 days in a Chausson Wellcome last year with this layout and the bathroom was crap in terms of access. You may be better off with the Flash 04. This has a transverse double, the kitchen is out of the dinette and I think the shower has better access, though I haven't tried this van out in the flesh.

Edit: I since looked at the Flash 02 layout and although it has the washroom alongside the bed, they have not put a separate shower unit right at the back as was in my Wellcome. That had the effect of really cramping the toilet swivel. The Flash 02 layout looks better than that.


----------



## ajs (Sep 29, 2009)

.

tailgatintiger...

 if you look around this site you will find 3 for sale at the moment

 regards 
aj


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Sep 30, 2009)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Hi Paula - sorry cant help towards your request as we are VW fans but we would like to welcome you to the site and I am sure somebody will be on-line soon to help with your "wish list" we are a good bunch realy even if we are wildies at heart. Hope you realise your dreah real soon and we will see you on the road.
> 
> info on http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html
> 
> ...


Scotland was always going to be our first "big" trip! Just love Skye, Eigg and Muck, but it has been so long since I was there. 

Had already checked out your info.

Want to go to the very north first, so some reason want to go to Cape Wrath? Then maybe come down west coast-anyway that will be next summer, same time as them lovely midges!


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Sep 30, 2009)

***** said:


> Hi & welcome to the wildside.
> I don't mean to be pushy, but have you seen my advert.
> It meets all your criteria, except maybe the price is a little higher.
> 
> http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/sale-wanted/5264-hymer-tramp-t625-sale.html


I have already looked at your lovely camper! We can stretch to the price, plus we know Hymer quaility-we have 33 yr old Hymer Eriba caravan.

How long is it? 

Cheers Paula


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Sep 30, 2009)

maingate said:


> Hello and welcome Paula.
> 
> I will not take umbrage at a Yorkshire lass saying she is from the North East. Normally I would but I am too old to take on ex rugby players of any size.
> 
> ...


I was born in Middlesbrough, which at the time was in North Yorkshire and lived until my late 20's in sunny Marske-by-sea. So Yorkshire born, but bred in Co Durham where me mam and dad came from.

I feel the North East is my home. 

I met John down here in Oxford, he's from Seaham! Well someone has to come from there and we don't talk about football. But according to John I am very tight? I am just carefull with money day to day so then I can spend it on nice things such as motorhomes, etc.


----------



## maingate (Sep 30, 2009)

Tigatigatiger said:


> I was born in Middlesbrough, which at the time was in North Yorkshire and lived until my late 20's in sunny Marske-by-sea. So Yorkshire born, but bred in Co Durham where me mam and dad came from.
> 
> I feel the North East is my home.
> 
> I met John down here in Oxford, he's from Seaham! Well someone has to come from there and we don't talk about football. But according to John I am very tight? I am just carefull with money day to day so then I can spend it on nice things such as motorhomes, etc.


What a small world!

I am originally from Ryhope, just a couple of miles from Seaham.

I have convinced my wife of the need to conserve money but in my case it is to provide money for my beer fund. A worthwhile charity.

I hope you find something suitable soon.


----------



## mike001 (Sep 30, 2009)

hello from scotland and hope u enjoy the forum as much as i do


----------

